# Rib Help



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

Any of you guys have a solid rib rub or marinade recipe?

I've got a hella-good Jamaican jerk rib recipe but I think this weekend I'm gonna thaw out a couple racks and give just traditional BBQ baby backs a go.

Any help?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

1 cup kosher salt, 1 cup black pepper, 1 cup sweet paprika, 1/2 cup brown sugar, 1/2 cup Garlic powder, 4 tbsp onion powder, 2 tbsp red pepper

You can use Turbanado sugar in lieu of brown. You can cut back the black pepper to half cup if you like a little less pepper. 

I use that rub on Ribs and Pork Butts. It will give them a nice spicy bark.


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 20, 2007)

One third cup salt,one quarter cup paprika,3 tablespoons chili powder,2 tablespoons ground black pepper,one tablespoon cumin,1 tablespoon garlic powder,one tablespoon cayenne pepper.Makes about one cup.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I used to make my own rub. It was loosely based on Mike Mill's magic dust and was very good. I found this rub and like it a little better. Great on all BBQ pork, especially ribs

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_2z0xfbdaek_b


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

So you guys rub em and let em sit overnight just as I would a shoulder?


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

No not for ribs. I lightly coat with mustard then apply a heavy cost of rub and let sit for a couple hours only. No need to set up overnight.


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the help fellas. Smoked up 2 racks Sunday and they turned out awesome.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

those look good. Great color. What rub did you end up using?


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

http://amazingribs.com/index.html

Here ya go. You're Welcom.

:texasflag


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

manintheboat said:


> those look good. Great color. What rub did you end up using?


Something close to what Jawbreaker posted above. It's a Steve Raichlen BBQ Bible rib rub.

I smoked them at 250 for 3 hours, then wrapped with a little bit of vinegar & mustard mop sauce for another 2.

I decided not to mop as they smoked to try and get a nice bark on the outside. It worked well and they turned out great. I just need to work on the tenderness part. They're tender and juicy but not fall of the bone, melt in your mouth tender.

And 2 racks is a lot for 2 people. We're still eating them.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Tail_Pincher said:


> Something close to what Jawbreaker posted above. It's a Steve Raichlen BBQ Bible rib rub.
> 
> I smoked them at 250 for 3 hours, then wrapped with a little bit of vinegar & mustard mop sauce for another 2.
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me, if you want them to fall off the bone, wrap them in foil for an hour or more.
I personally want them tender and juicy, but, I want them to stay put when you bite into them.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Wife doesn't like the smoke taste so I smoke them for one hour, wrap in foil for another 4 hours, open the foil and sauce them for about 30 minutes and they fall off the bones.


----------



## cajundiesel (Jul 30, 2012)

Rud down with some mustard and Grub Rub.


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

3-1-1 method works for meâ€¦dry rub, 3 hrs smoke, 1 hour wrapped in foil, then drain and save liquid, back to smoke 1 hr, basting with liquid saved till they look ready to eat!


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Care to share your jerk recipe?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

bjones2571 said:


> Care to share your jerk recipe?


X2 Sounds good!:texasflag


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

bjones2571 said:


> Care to share your jerk recipe?


For the jerk ribs I marinate them in pineapple juice, 1 bunch of chopped cilantro, and few sliced jalapenos (habaneros if you like some extra kick) overnight.

Blot dry and dry rub with the following jerk recipe.

3 tablespoons dark brown sugar
1-1/2 tablespoons coarse salt
1-1/2 tablespoons ground coriander
1-1/2 teaspoons black pepper
1-1/2 teaspoons garlic powder
1-1/2 teaspoons onion powder
1-1/2 teaspoons dried thyme
1-1/2 teaspoons ground allspice
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 to 1 teaspoon scotch bonnet chili powder or cayenne pepper

Save the marinade and throw in some of the jerk rub to use as for mop sauce if you want. Cook as you would normal ribs.

Serve with the following pineapple bbq sauce

2 cups pineapple juice
1 to 2 jalapeno chilies, seeded and minced
1 tablespoon minced fresh ginger
2 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro
3/4 cup ketchup
3 tablespoons cider vinegar
2 tablespoons worchestershire sauce
2 tablespoons brown sugar
1 tablespoon soy sauce
salt (just a little) and freshly ground black pepper

Put the pineapple juice, chili, ginger, and cilantro in a saucepan and boil until reduced by about half.

Stir in the ketchup, vinegar, worchestershire sauce, brown sugar, and soy sauce. Simmer the sauce until it thickens up, about 10 mins or so. Salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Ribs look Awesome, congrats!


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Sugars Pop said:


> Wife doesn't like the smoke taste so I smoke them for one hour, wrap in foil for another 4 hours, open the foil and sauce them for about 30 minutes and they fall off the bones.


The foil is the trick. No char on the ribs.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

I've made rubs and just got tired of it. After several attempts with different rubs I finally narrowed it down to Van Roehlings "Sweet Piggy" rub. I have not had any complaints thus far. I do put a base of olive oil "just to enough to get the rub to stick", salt, pepper, little garlic and onion powder as my base seasoning. Everything used is small amounts then a generous 2nd coat of the rub mentioned above, dressed with light coat of brown sugar and let set for about an hour until room temp causes the brown sugar to somewhat melt and form a candy on the ribs...then its time to go on the smoker. 5 hrs on smoker with the last 30 minutes wrapped in foil. Give you that perfect teeth mark bite without the whole chunk of meat falling off the bone. Of course your pit is different than mine so there might be some variables that you may have to perfect. Good luck.


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

StoryTeller said:


> I've made rubs and just got tired of it. After several attempts with different rubs I finally narrowed it down to Van Roehlings "Sweet Piggy" rub. I have not had any complaints thus far. I do put a base of olive oil "just to enough to get the rub to stick", salt, pepper, little garlic and onion powder as my base seasoning. Everything used is small amounts then a generous 2nd coat of the rub mentioned above, dressed with light coat of brown sugar and let set for about an hour until room temp causes the brown sugar to somewhat melt and form a candy on the ribs...then its time to go on the smoker. 5 hrs on smoker with the last 30 minutes wrapped in foil. Give you that perfect teeth mark bite without the whole chunk of meat falling off the bone. Of course your pit is different than mine so there might be some variables that you may have to perfect. Good luck.


5 hours at what temp?


----------



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

Bustin Chops said:


> 5 hours at what temp?


just a guess for 5 hours and not fall apart my guess is 265

on a side note try a rub called Gordons Rib Rub not to sweet, not to salty , one jar will do 2 racks ....I know its at HEB


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

It will fluctuate, 250 - 275, but I try to keep in that range.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

I really like the Texas BBQ rub - Grand Champion. My family loves it on ribs. 

I believe the story goes that in the trial stage Craig Sherry won the San Antonio rodeo BBQ cook off two years in a row with it, so the name Grand Champion.


----------



## JReich (Feb 10, 2015)

Those ribs look great.


----------



## Zerofold (Aug 13, 2014)

On mine I don't use too much of a dry rub because I mob them during the cook. Mostly just S&P, chili powder, garlic salt and paprika. The mop is the real kicker though.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

manintheboat said:


> No not for ribs. I lightly coat with mustard then apply a heavy cost of rub and let sit for a couple hours only. No need to set up overnight.


Yes. Apply heavily the night before, then rinse off the morning of the smoke and reapply. Ribs and brisket can handle it.

Shhh, now don't you go telling anyone our secret.

Low and slow....210-215 as with EVERY kind of meat when smoking, every time. never get above 220-225. Don't watch the clock. For spare ribs/St. Louis style you smoke till the internal temp is 190 (should be 5-6 hours at consistent temps), for baby backs it's 145-155.


----------



## carl292 (Nov 5, 2013)

275 dome temp, indirect for 3 hrs. Perfect every time in the Primo XL oval

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------

